# New guy - Flint Mi



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi guys, pulling the trigger on a new Polaris tomorrow, and wondering 2 things:
1) My wife wants to learn (actually her idea, so she is inheriting my Yamaha that I used for Ice fishing), as well as my grandson. Is there anywhere around the Flint area for training to get them familiar with riding and their certificates?
2) Is there anyplace to ride down here? I know there is nothing listed for the state, but what about private - pay-to-ride - trails?
thanks


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

The Mounds ORV Park in Mt Morris is a Genesee County park for off road vehicles, it can get crowded at times.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Check the DNR's web site for instructors in your area. When you get tired of the Mounds, you aren't all that far away from the St. Helen area which has many ATV/UTV trails.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Check with your dealer on the training he/she should know of one in the area.


After the Mounds, the next closest trail is probably the Gladwin Trail, its about 10 miles west of I-75 right on M-61. The gladwin gets crazy one the weekend during the summer. Threw the week is a lot less busy.


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

7iron said:


> Check with your dealer on the training he/she should know of one in the area.
> 
> 
> After the Mounds, the next closest trail is probably the Gladwin Trail, its about 10 miles west of I-75 right on M-61. The gladwin gets crazy one the weekend during the summer. Threw the week is a lot less busy.


Recently retired, so will do all my riding on weekdays. Thanks


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

They can take the ORV safety class online. Trail riding is a lot of fun. We started trail riding more when the opened up the roads by our cabin. My youngest boy turns 12 this summer and he will be able to ride his quad on the trails this summer. He is getting exited.

http://www.offroad-ed.com/michigan/


----------

